# My Aviary cockatiels!



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

Pictures taken in my new aviary at 5am this morning so some are still sleepy


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwww! Little sleepy birdies. They are beautiful.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

your aviary is awsome.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

What beautiful little birds!! I especially love the last pic in the first post, and the 2nd to last pic in the second post. Love, Love, LOVE them!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are all so beautiful. Thanks for sharing your babies with us.


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

got some better photos earlier today to share

thankyou all for your kind comments


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww...so gorgeous :angel:


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

This is sooooo cool. Love the millet! HUGE. Might look at doing something like the waterbath (pic 2 of last lot) for Sarvey. His cage is huge and he might like that once a week to splash out in.


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

here is an updated picture, still a work in progress as still got more work to do on their enrichment


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh my those white/gray ones (I think 3rd in your second last post) are absolutely gorgeous!! What kind are they?

PS loved the sleeping pictures!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

What kind of wood did you use? 2X2's, 2X4's? What are the sizes of the panels? How did you connect the panels? What does the top look like? Are they panels also? Curious since I'm going to have to make a baby aviary. My last one I made for the doves had 6X8 ft panels and I used wire on either side, and shade cloth and a tarp as a top but I like the idea of the panels you have, it looks like they are about 3 or 4 ft wide then screwed together making it expandable?


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

shining_star said:


> Oh my those white/gray ones (I think 3rd in your second last post) are absolutely gorgeous!! What kind are they?
> 
> PS loved the sleeping pictures!


They are white faced pied cockatiels. and only babys at that



Mentha said:


> What kind of wood did you use? 2X2's, 2X4's? What are the sizes of the panels? How did you connect the panels? What does the top look like? Are they panels also? Curious since I'm going to have to make a baby aviary. My last one I made for the doves had 6X8 ft panels and I used wire on either side, and shade cloth and a tarp as a top but I like the idea of the panels you have, it looks like they are about 3 or 4 ft wide then screwed together making it expandable?



I personally didnt buy the panels , i just brought them from a joiner who made them to order.
They are 6ft tall x 3ft wide and i have mine in a square with a safety door and porch.

Its small guage mesh and we used a pair of fixing plates to connect each panel together that way its easier when its to be extended.

I have thick clear plastic stapled to cover the whole top and one side and the other 2 sides are against a wall and the final side is open so its pretty draft free and stays rain free too


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I think the next aviary I make I'll make the panels 3 ft wide instead of trying to lug around 8 ft wide ones. It will cost a bit more to make, but it also looks a little more stable than mine too.


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Amazing birds! They are just way to stunning  I like the light too, morning-light is great to photograph in.


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

Mentha said:


> Thanks for the info, I think the next aviary I make I'll make the panels 3 ft wide instead of trying to lug around 8 ft wide ones. It will cost a bit more to make, but it also looks a little more stable than mine too.


ours is very solid, wont be moving anywhere!!! no wobbles etc and is pretty nice!



Dezdemona said:


> Amazing birds! They are just way to stunning  I like the light too, morning-light is great to photograph in.



Thankyou, im having to get up at 6am everymorning due to having to turn quail eggs in the incubator and as its getting darker in the mornings i have been catching morning light. 

The birds have finally started settling in, i get accosted when i enter the aviary, my husband less so but they seem to adore me and think im a human perch and nibble my ears and hair


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

love all the photo`s and how very cute


----------

